# Allergy to Hemp, Does it exist??



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

I love my hemp diapers they are the only thing in my stash that can hold Arian through a nice long trip etc...but lately weve been having a problem...Everytime i put a hemp diaper on him he breaks out..!! As you all know i have invested in(most of my stash) hemp diapers and now i have no idea what it could be....

I tried...changing detergents, thats not working not even with the sportswash......

I tried Calgon to strip em...As soon as i put them on him, after washing and washing and washing...He broke out....

I tried not using hemp diapers(kissaluvs, CPFs and FBs) and NO BREAK OUTS!!!

Are some babies sensitive to hemp??? has that been heard off....??? Arian is really really really allergic so im not surprised if he were allergic to it.....

My diapers dont stink...Arian doesnt have yeast in his rash....The DR said it looked like an allergy rash...But this is only when i put hemp







:

Has anyone had any issues with hemp lately....??

A note: its when there is fleece or something as a barrier and hemp is not touching him(FBs for example) it works fine...but when he is touched directly by it...BAMMM!! Break out...

Any ideas of what this could be??


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I've heard of other babies being sensitive to hemp, particularly if they have other allergies. After all, hemp is a fiber and the fleece for hemp has a particular texture to it (are you using smooth side out fleece or bumpy side out fleece, or are both equally reactive in him?); he could be allergic to the oil in the hemp-- which might mean that it will go away in time as the hemp gets broken in. But it is definately possible to be allergic to a plant fiber, whether it is rubbed on skin or ingested some other way.

Perhaps you should check with your doctor, but it is possible that exposure to hemp, if he is allergic, will "cure" this allergy? Starting with using hemp one dipe a week to gradually increasing his exposure and carefully watching if the reaction gets worse.

Even if he is allergic to hemp-- I know that would be a bummer for stash purposes-- but organic sherpa is about as absorbent as hemp fleece is, fwiw. Also, there is a cotton material called velour terry (Freshies uses it) that is wonderfully absorbent as well.

Karla


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Karla...Im just so extremely bummed...I have to go to the DR. on monday and check it all out...She is kindda scared of Arians allergies though cause he reacts really bad to things...This is why we gave up on sposies....He was so allegic he bled from the blisters....Im also scared that the exposure may do the same thing with the hemp diapers...I will try it though....and also talk to the dr....


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Linda, I know of at least one person who is allergic to hemp. She's a WAHM diaper-makin' mama who can't make dipes with hemp because of her allergy!

BTW, do you try using hemp while you're at home? Just wondering if maybe the heat was causing a problem (long periods in hemp), since hemp seems like it gets hot (even though I've heard it's breathable) just because it's so heavy.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mizelenius_
*Linda, I know of at least one person who is allergic to hemp. She's a WAHM diaper-makin' mama who can't make dipes with hemp because of her allergy!

BTW, do you try using hemp while you're at home? Just wondering if maybe the heat was causing a problem (long periods in hemp), since hemp seems like it gets hot (even though I've heard it's breathable) just because it's so heavy.*

Really....wow..that atleast makes me feel less weird....oh my......i would really love to talk to her(







spam me spam me)...Im using hemp everywhere but at home we always go coverless unless hes taking a nap and then i use a wool cover.....I had noticed it before but now when our stash is mostly hemp WOAH







there are bumps all over his bum, and testies and everything.....When i take the diaper off he looks like he has a permanent red diaper on














..... This is not good














not good at all....


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

It is absolutely possible to be allergic to hemp. My brother is, and I am allergic to the *ahem* hemp you smoke. Like, seizure allergic. It's not fun, but it is possible.
Maybe it is time to get yourself a ton of fleece liners?


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't know if Mary-Grace is "allergic" to hemp but she is definitley sensitive to it. I have made some fleecel liners for her hemp diapers because everytime I put her in one she gets rashy. I have also done everything you mentioned to try to strip them and I don't think it is a buildup issue. I just think she is sensitive to the hemp.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

The problem with the fleece liners is they can only be laid inside...And he gets rash all around where the diaper is...Its like everywhere the hemp touches he gets a rash and since all our diapers are lined inside with hemp he gets the rash all over...So the fleece liner wouldnt be a liner it would be more like a wrap around.... Oh well...its 9:26am and we have used nothing but cotton and sherpa and nothing...not a single rash...


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm beginning to think Ty may be sensitive to it, too, though not to that extent. I have a couple of organic sherpa dipes from Sugarbums that are every bit as absorbent (maybe even more so) than my hemp fleece dipes. That may be an option for times when he's in dipes longterm - like overnight and naps.

Good luck.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

nevermind - read your replies and my question had been answered

You can buy a couple yards of microfleece and may big liners - cut them out like the shape of a contour and it will keep his delicates away from the hemp


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

It is possible to have a hemp allergy...Today the DR confirmed it...we were sent to a dermatologist today and he said he had a mayor topical allergy and it was the hemp...The poor little guy had to endure a min with a hemp diaper on....It was terrible, when he took it off the skin looked like it was burning(all those red bumps







) anyway the doctor told me to keep some handy JIC the allergy went away like the micro one did...he said some kids(when they have really sensitive skin) develop allergies which later go away....

I guess now its cotton or nothing....









i will try your suggestion though Sandi....i guess its my only hope...


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

It could also be the sportwash -- I've heard of several kids who've been terribly allergic to that.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sharonal_
*It could also be the sportwash -- I've heard of several kids who've been terribly allergic to that.*
thanks but i tried changing the det already...we found out today it was the hemp....we did a patch test on him.....oh well...my babes comfort is the most important thing to me, so off to sell i will go....


----------

